# missing loopback interface

## ufk

I'm missing the loopback interface, i cannot ping 127.0.0.1.

the problem does not relate to the kernel, i tried latest ck-sources, suspend2-sources and gentoo-sources

and nothing worked.

using udev it's got anything to do with it. 

the command:  ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up

output the following:

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

lo: unknown interface: No such device

lo: unknown interface: No such device

my /etc/conf.d/net is empty, i use dhclient for DHCP. my internet connection does work just my loopback interface

is missing. any ideas?

----------

## wynn

You could try running

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo status
```

and if it says "stopped" then start it, if it says "started" then restart it and post the messages that appear.

Starting

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

Restarting

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo restart
```

----------

## ufk

# /etc/init.d/net.lo start  

 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

 *     network interface lo does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                   [ !! ]

----------

## wynn

What version of baselayout have you got installed?

```
cat /etc/gentoo-release
```

Would you run etc-update or dispatch-conf and see if there are any config files to update.

Have you recently done an update and done a -3 or -5 reply to etc-update?

Could you set

```
RC_VERBOSE="yes"
```

in /etc/conf.d/rc and run

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo start
```

again?

----------

## ufk

cat /etc/gentoo-release

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

every day i run emerge --sync and etc-update and -5:

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Services 'checkroot' and 'device-mapper' have circular

 *  dependency of type 'ibefore';  continuing...                          [ ok ]

 * Starting lo

 *   Loading networking modules for lo

 *     modules: iproute2 system

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8

 *     network interface lo does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                   [ !! ]

----------

i have loopback in my kernel, please help!  :Smile: 

----------

## wynn

baselayout 1.12.10-r3 is masked as unstable.

Could you downgrade to 1.12.9 and see if that cures the problem?

If it does, you might like to file a bug report: there is at least one against 1.12.10-r3 and the Changelog seems to show that patches are still being made to it.

----------

## WhiteSpade

Here they suggest that it was caused by udev.

 *Quote:*   

> ... the problem got solved by chance : it was an obnoxious udev rule.

 

However that was 3 years ago...

---Alex

----------

## ufk

it did not solve the case. any other ideas ?

----------

## UberLord

 *ufk wrote:*   

> I'm missing the loopback interface, i cannot ping 127.0.0.1.
> 
> the problem does not relate to the kernel, i tried latest ck-sources, suspend2-sources and gentoo-sources
> 
> and nothing worked.

 

The problem does relate to the kernel, and I'm pretty sure it's your kernel config. Sure you enabled networking?

----------

## ufk

I've used 4 different versions of kernel.

I already used and worked with these kernels before and they worked just fine and i did have a loopback device

and suddenly i don't. there are good chances that it's related to some kind of a bug, not something that i did wrong. 

anyone??

----------

## ufk

I've added a udev rule to change the group and permissions of the nvram device, after adding this 

device the lo interface was changed to lo_rename, disabling this option fixed the problem.

NAME="nvram",GROUP="nvram",MODE="0660"

i'll go read some more regarding udev rules, thanks for your help!

----------

## ufk

changed to:

KERNEL=="nvram",GROUP="nvram",MODE="0660"

problem resolved  :Smile: 

thanks a lot for all of your support!!! excellent forum!

----------

## WhiteSpade

I'm glad that we could help and that all is working now.   :Smile:  Be sure to put [Solved] in the title to indicate its status.

---Alex

----------

